# [SOLVED] Computer shuts down unexpectedly



## goblinbrewer (Jun 1, 2009)

Heya all,

I'm not sure if this is the right board to put this in, but my PSU may be the cause of the problem.

Here's the symptom: My computer (only about 6 mo's old) will, for a reason unknown to me, shut down completely, and at random intervals.

Here are my computer specs as best I remember them:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad 6700 Kentsfield
RAM: 2x2gig DIMMs, 2x1 gig DIMMs
PSU: Ultra X3 1000w
GPU: BFGtech Nvidia GTX 285
Mobo: EVGA 780i
HDD: Hitachi... something.


I have done a little research, I've found some people claiming the X3 PSU's don't do well with the GTX 280s, but no mention of the 285.

I have downloaded CoreTemp and found (with Dynex silver compound) that my CPU temp is around 40 to 45 degrees celsius when Idle (though I have also found this is almost universally the case for the Q6700 as they seem to run pretty hot and are supposedly at 100C on Tj. Max).

My cords all seem to still be tight. Could my PSU be crapping out on me? Is there a way to find out rather than me spending 200 dollars on a replacement?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

the psu should run it with no problems would have preferred to see the corsair 1000w in it

check what the bios lists for the 12v line

what does core temp register the temps as when running


----------



## goblinbrewer (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

core temp shows temps at around 60 degrees when running games like Age of Conan or WoW.

I'll (try) to check the BIOS when i get home from work tonight (I don't really know my way around BIOS well).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

it pays to become familiar with the bios just remember to save on exit

redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## goblinbrewer (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

I've got some Arctic Silver 5 on order (no local stores carry it).

the +12V line under system monitor in BIOS reads 12.40


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

it's a bit high but within specs it will probably come closer to 12v under load


----------



## goblinbrewer (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

I ran vista update last night. Maybe its a software problem, I guess I'll find out tonight.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

are you running 64x vista


----------



## goblinbrewer (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

Yes, Vista Ultimate 64, Service Pack 1


----------



## goblinbrewer (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

Its still doing it, about an hour after turning the computer on tonight, it shut itself off.

I'm going to try unseating and reseating the RAM, not sure what it'll do, but I've heard this advice in other places.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

check the voltage range of the ram and see if you have scope to lift it


----------



## goblinbrewer (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

Here's the RAM i have in two slots, I've the same type, just the 1 gig each version in the other two.
RAM 

I've upped my voltage to 2.0v


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

see how you go and if it makes a difference it may need to go to the 2.2v


----------



## goblinbrewer (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

About the same temps with the Arctic silver 5 as the Dynex Silver compound under load of Vista 64 (haven't tried running a game to see what happens yet).

The RAM voltage didn't fix it, it seems; it's still shutting off whenever it wants to.

I'll up the voltage once more to 2.1 as it says in the specs and see if it helps.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

check if there is anything listed in the event viewer at the time of the shutdown
the events are time stamped so it should be easy match anything up


----------



## goblinbrewer (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

Where can I find the event viewer, dai?

Also, I went ahead and ordered a new PSU in case that IS what's dying on me.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

contol/panel/admin services

should be listed on the left

what psu did you order


----------



## goblinbrewer (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

This is the power supply I purchased, should get here on monday.

Not sure exactly how to read the event log, but I didn't see anything about a shutdown.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

if it was power related there would be nothing there
was worth checking in case it was something else causing he problem
see how you go wit the new psu


----------



## goblinbrewer (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

Got the new power supply, its run consistantly, its fixed!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer shuts down unexpectedly*

glad you have it sorted

the original psu should have run it rma it


----------

